# Sennheiser alte Headset Treiber (Gaming Suit) Hier!



## relative (6. März 2020)

Treiberproblem gerade selbst gelöst.    

Ich besitze das Headset Sennheiser PC 333D. Seit Sennheiser von Epos übernommen wurde, bietet Sennheiser Deutschland keinen Support mehr für Sennheiser Gaming Headsets an. Auf Treiberanfragen wurde auf Epos verwiesen, die jedoch nicht antworten.

Nun habe ich aber gesehen, dass die US Sennheiser Seite noch die Treiber anbieten.   Wer also einen entsprechenden Treiber sucht, schaut hier: unter Treiber - Headphones - Gaming Headphones

Sennheiser Product Downloads


----------



## DuckDuckStop (6. März 2020)

Sennheiser wurde nicht von Epos übernommen.


----------

